

Making Death Useful - Elizer0x0309
http://www.blog.namar0x0309.com/2013/02/making-death-useful/

======
Elizer0x0309
I have reworded the title and some parts of text to refocus on subject matter
and remove the concept of death as that would require a separate piece.

Excuse this submission's misleading title, as i'll be resubmitting with new
edits/title.

Thanks!

